
Fusion: A new computed observable abstraction designed to power distributed apps - alexyakunin
https://github.com/servicetitan/Stl.Fusion
======
alexyakunin
Similar to Knockout & MobX, but thread-safe, asynchronous, immutable, and
ready to serve replicas of computed observable instances to remote clients.
Works on .NET and Blazor.

